# No Sound Coming From Rear Ports. But Front Ports Work Fine.



## 2003Ranger

I've got a Hp Pavillion m7750n that is i recently purchase a set of Logitech z-2300 speaker/sub kit. 
Now when I go to plug this is it will only work or have any sound when its pluged into the front headphone jack. 

I'm wondering how I go about changing/adjusting any setting so I can plug the wire into the rear such as it should be rather then having the wire running along the front of my desk.


----------



## SRcobra

I use to have to same problem with an HP DX2300.
I can't actually remember how i solved it in the end, maybe check that you have all your drivers installed? Check the device manager and make sure that they're arent any exclamation marks.
To get to it Start>Right click my Computer>Properties>(top right hand side)> Device manager.


----------



## 2003Ranger

SRcobra said:


> Check the device manager and make sure that they're arent any exclamation marks.
> To get to it Start>Right click my Computer>Properties>(top right hand side)> Device manager.


 I just checked the device manager, and there didn't appear to be exclamation marks. 
I appreciate the help and hope to solve the issue with the help of this site.

Could it be anything else or does anybody else have any more suggestions?


----------



## massahwahl

are you using the onboard sound or did you install a separate card? Also, have you looked on the HP website for any updated drivers?


----------



## 2003Ranger

ukulele_ninja said:


> are you using the onboard sound or did you install a separate card? Also, have you looked on the HP website for any updated drivers?


 Yes this is the onboard sound card that came pre wired/ported into the HP case. I just downloaded the most recent audio driver and still no luck. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## SRcobra

They could just be broken?
I guess if it really bothers you, using the front audio ports, perhaps buy a soundcard?


----------



## 2003Ranger

SRcobra said:


> They could just be broken?
> I guess if it really bothers you, using the front audio ports, perhaps buy a soundcard?


 See thats the thing. The rear port worked find with my last speakers. 
But not its almost as if once I pluged my new speakers in it changed a setting now causing the headache.


----------



## 2003Ranger

I do have this Realtek HD Audio Manager that I've got no idea which setting is supposed to be which. This have something to do with such?


----------



## SRcobra

Hmmm, seems straight that the new speakers have disabled the back audio ports.

This may sound stupid, but you are plugging it into the right port? (green)
Not blue or red which is line-in and microphone?


----------



## 2003Ranger

SRcobra said:


> Hmmm, seems straight that the new speakers have disabled the back audio ports.
> 
> This may sound stupid, but you are plugging it into the right port? (green)
> Not blue or red which is line-in and microphone?


Yea ive tryed all the ports on the back, and I've tryed to keep it pluged into te green port for a while. Sometimes theres staic and sometimes I get nothing.


----------



## SRcobra

Try plugging your old speakers into the back see if they work then?


----------



## 2003Ranger

SRcobra said:


> Try plugging your old speakers into the back see if they work then?


 They won't work now thus leading me to believe that its a setting or an adjustment in some kind of control pannel.


----------



## SRcobra

Yeh, thats what im thinking, you must have disabled the audio.
I've just thought of something, when i use to use this software, when you plugged new speakers in a box popped up asking you to confirm the set-up. now, i remember if you closed it, without selecting an option, the audio didnt work.
Does anything pop-up when you plug in speakers?


----------



## 2003Ranger

SRcobra said:


> Does anything pop-up when you plug in speakers?


 It originally did when I pluged in my new speakers but now it doesn't come up if I try to unplug and then replug them back in.


----------



## SRcobra

Im fresh out of ideas dude, i think your onboard sound has fried. perhaps try calling your mobo manufacturer and asking them for any ideas?

If they dont know what the problem is, you could buy some USB speakers and see if they work, or you could buy a souncard?


----------



## 2003Ranger

So buying a new sound card sounds like the only way i can get my speakers pluged back into the  rear of my computer then or?


----------



## StrangleHold

Open your Realtek sound manager. On the Audio I/O tab where is shows your speaker connections, make sure the speaker is lite up. Then by where is says Analog, there is a tiny icon that looks like a wrench, click on it. Make sure the first 2 setting are not checked.


----------



## 2003Ranger

StrangleHold said:


> Open your Realtek sound manager. On the Audio I/O tab where is shows your speaker connections, make sure the speaker is lite up. Then by where is says Analog, there is a tiny icon that looks like a wrench, click on it. Make sure the first 2 setting are not checked.


 I opened my Realtek sound manager and cant seem to see the wrench. But this is exactly what I was thinking along the lines of just unchecking certain setting. 

Maybe im running a different version thats why there isnt a wrench or?


----------

